# Where is the "fan control module/relay" located



## Samcrac (Dec 13, 2004)

Alright, so I took out my battery and surrounding components because I had read that that "battery control module" or relay was located "underneath the battery." Its an 04 225q if that matters. I took a picture and posted it below to show you what I am seeing... I am trying to get to my relay to test and see whether it is the relay or the fan that needs to be replaced. I really appreciate all of your help. 

If the relay checks out, I am assuming the fan is the culprit, could it be ANYTHING else? The primary fan doesn't move, but the secondary one does. 

And last question. I have gone this far, how much MORE difficult is it to replace the fan? Thank you all! I really appreciate all of your help. 










Please correct me if I'm wrong, but this is a picture of what I am looking for:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The fan control module is located to the side of the frame rail IIRC. Take look from the bottom or feel under there. There are two large plugs that go into it and it is a rectangular box about 2x2x4"

If one fan works and the other doesn't maybe you should check the voltage going to the fan that doesn't spin when the other is moving. If there is no voltage look at the fan control module or the wiring. If there is voltage it's your fan.

I'm not sure how you test the fan control module other than swapping it out. Although it's a common failure on VW's I'm pretty sure it's not that common on TT's.

Edit: yes that is a picture of what you're looking for.


----------



## Samcrac (Dec 13, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> The fan control module is located to the side of the frame rail IIRC. Take look from the bottom or feel under there. There are two large plugs that go into it and it is a rectangular box about 2x2x4"
> 
> If one fan works and the other doesn't maybe you should check the voltage going to the fan that doesn't spin when the other is moving. If there is no voltage look at the fan control module or the wiring. If there is voltage it's your fan.
> 
> ...


 Doug, you are THE MAN! I appreciate it. I guess it does make more sense that if one fan is working, the module probably isn't the issue. 

Fortunately I have a voltage meter. So just to confirm, to test the fan I would turn the car on and touch the voltage meter points to the harness of the fan that isn't coming on? If this is correct, I have one more stupid question. Where exactly is the harness for the drivers side fan? 

I really appreciate all of your help man!!!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The harness for the fans is at the bottom drivers side of the radiator. Probably easiest access to them would be from below.

You would want to test what voltage is going to the stopped fan while the other fan is moving- if there is voltage going to the fan then the fan is busted- if there isn't then the module is busted. Do you have a bentley? You're going to need to know what wire colors to test...

You might be able to test at the center of the fan, I'm not honestly sure- I'd have to look when I go home to tell ya. Take a peak in there you might see a few terminals.


----------



## Samcrac (Dec 13, 2004)

I unfortunately don't have the Bentley. I would've already taken this to a mechanic and had it all said and done, but with a call to the local auto parts stores (which they apparently buy from) they dont sell the relay and they sell the Audi OEM fan @ $300. I know that ECS sells both parts significantly cheaper, so I'd prefer to just know that the fan is dead, order it ASAP and have someone install it... I know I am ridiculous, but I do have a spare car to use fortunately so I figure if this even takes a week to get fixed, its better than $500+++ at a dealer/shop...


----------

